
Simple, robust ventilator – existing medical tech - njsteinsund
https://www.aftenbladet.no/lokalt/i/70O54V/Norge-dobler-antallet-respiratorer-ved-hjelp-av-Stavanger-konsern
======
njsteinsund
«The number of breathing machines is doubled at Norwegian hospitals.»

